# Bilder ' durchklicken'



## svenovi (25. Februar 2008)

Zunächst mal Hallo an alle, bin neu hier und muss mich noch etwas orientieren. Daher bitte ich um Entschuldigung, falls meine Frage hier schon irgendwo erläutert worden ist.

Ich habe auf einer Seite meiner Homepage (erstellt mit Frontpage 2003) ein Bild (.jpg) Format 240 breit und 360 hoch.

Ich suche jetzt eine Möglichkeit,  wie ich mit einem Klick auf das Bild ein neues Bild (exakt gleiche Groesse und exakt an der gleichen Stelle) erscheinen lassen kann usw. Insgesamt sollte man also bis ca. maximal 10 Bilder identischer Groesse an der gleichen Stelle einfach und schnell nacheinender durchklicken können. Nach dem letzten Bild soll dann das erste wieder erscheinen.

Ich habe nur mittelmässige Kenntnisse,  hoffe aber, dass ich das mit Eurer Hilfe hinbekommen kann ...

Vielen Dank 

Svenovi


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Februar 2008)

Moin Sven  Ovi

hier mal nen kleines Beispiel, wie man sowas machen kann:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Test</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
bilder=['bild1.jpg','bild2.jpg','bild3.jpg'];//usw.
function funktion(o,a)
{
  a.push(a.shift());
  o.src=a[0];
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body>
<img src="bild1.jpg" onclick="funktion(this,bilder)">
</body>
</html>
```

bei *bilder* gibts du die Pfade zu den Bildern an, das ist schon alles.

*bilder* ist ein sogenannter "Array"...stells dir vor wie einen Stapel mit Skatkarten...wieviele Karten du hast, hängt davon ab, wieviele Pfade du dort einträgst.

Die Funktion macht dann schlicht folgendes...sie nimmt die oberste Karte(die Karten heissen beim Array "Element")...und schiebt sie am Ende des Stapels hinunter.
Dann wird dem Bild der Pfad der neuen obersten Karte als Source zugewiesen, fertig


----------



## svenovi (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo Sven Mintel,

vielen herzlichen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort !  Ich habe es versucht und hatte einen Teilerfolg. Zwar habe ich jetzt die 8 Bilder auf der Seite und kann sie auch problemlos durchklicken, aber ...

ich habe die Positionierung nicht hinbekommen. Das ursprüngliche erste Bild wird an seinem Platz ignoriert, stattdessen kommt das erste Bild (und die Nachfolgenden) nochmal für sich alleine gestellt ausserhalb des Rahmens ganz oben links auf der Seite.  Wie kann ich jetzt erreichgen, dass das Script mit dem Blättern beginnt, indem es mein erstes Bild am vorgesehenen Platz nimmt und nicht die Galerie ein zweites mal woanders aufbaut ?
Wahrscheinlich habe ich einen Befehl vergessen ...

Vielen Dank !

MFG Svenovi


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Februar 2008)

Mmmh...zeig mal bitte deinen Code...bei meinem Beispiel wird eigentlich nichts neu erstellt.


----------

